# Barn Christmas Party



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My boarders want to have a barn christmas party. I think it would be alot of fun but I have some questions...

I don't really have a place to host it. We are currently living in an older double wide while construction on our house is under-way. Most of my boarders are pasture boarders and my barn is not "Martha Stewart Thanksgiving" worthy by any means. It would be max 40 people.

Any alternatives as a place to hold this party?
Any game ideas?
Food ideas?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

outside?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

My barn is actually having a Holiday Party too. Perhaps one of your boarders could host the party at their home? If not , then maybe check in to renting a place to have it? Where I live there are fire halls that can be rented out or township buildings...the prices vary. I dont know if you have access to a place like that.
Our barn also has a secret santa gift exchange. 
We have a few shareboarders as well as boarders so the BO said she would provide the main course (turkey, ham or some kind of meat) and boarders bring a side dish, share boarders bring a dessert. Also we welcome all family members to attend as well.
We also play games ...like gestures or something like that.
Hope that helps some. Sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Outside events in Texas are difficult! Weather is sooo unpredictable! If worse comes to worse I could hold it at my place but I hate hate hate this place (thus building a new one!) and would want to paint and what not when we will be moving into our place in 6 months ya know? Thanks for the ideas.. keep em' coming!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Also, I want to thank my boarder's for their business.. What would be an acceptable gift? Also alot of times there is more than one person associated with a certain horse.. gift per person or per horse?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, at the barn where I ride, there is a Christmas/end of the year party every year. Next to the message board in the barn there's a list for signing up if you're going to be attending. Next to if you're going, you can put if you can or cannot host the party. Then of those people, they decided where it will be. This year it ended up that one of the boarders owns a cafe and so that's where it's going to be. Just a thought?


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Our local club often has a party/meeting at a local restaurant which has a private room. Works well for us.

I know in North Texas there are a lot of Mexican Restaurants. A festive Mexican dinner in a private room would be nice and not too expensive.

We actually had one meeting at an all you can eat Chinese restaurant which had a private room. They had American food as well.

Book early as a lot of organizations, school faculties, businesses have Christmas parties in these private rooms so plan ahead.


----------

